# Hog 3 PC



## soundman1024 (Mar 23, 2006)

I haven't seen any threads about this so I figured I would post on it. High End Systems is offering a free download of their Hog 3 PC software. If anyone is interested in the Hog line, or how they work it seems to be a great way to learn. The download is about 45mb. Unless you invested some money you couldn't hook the show up to anything, but it is a chance to learn the syntax of the board.

http://www.flyingpig.com/support/hog3/downloads/release/index.shtml


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 23, 2006)

When I managed to get a pair of moving lights a few weeks ago I used the Whole Hog 2 PC software, how different is version 3 from two, something I coudl open and figure out how to use quickly or something worth reading the manual from start?


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2006)

initialy it is the same... the interface on the hog 3 is "GUIer".... you patch a little differently... they also added some pallets (such as the color wheel)....the outputs are a bit diffent... they added 2 more playback busses.... those are just a few... if you want the whole rundown http://www.highend.com/pdfs/products/wholehog3pc/Hog3better.pdf...
also the discontinued the hog 2 line a little over a year ago (i think)...


----------



## nez (Mar 30, 2006)

ok now this might sound like im a noob with lighting but i have been useing inteligent lighting for awhile now but i have never heard of this hog so can some one please expain it to me ??


----------



## Footer (Mar 30, 2006)

nez said:


> ok now this might sound like im a noob with lighting but i have been useing inteligent lighting for awhile now but i have never heard of this hog so can some one please expain it to me ??



It is a console completly geared for moving lights... instead of working in channels like you do on most boards you work with the fixtures directly in a hands on interface... they have touch screens that you can customize to how you want to show to interact with the operator... they come preloaded with hundreds of different fixtures... they are also tracking consoles... they can individualy control ever dmx slot on the board... they have 8 or 10 playbacks... basicly its an interface that the programer can worry more about what the lights are doing instead of what level the iris is at....


----------



## hogMA (Mar 31, 2006)

I have used the Hog PC on Hog II Software, that is waiting for a widget update so it can go to Hog 3. From what I have seen from the Hog 3 is that it appears more user friendly(if there is such a thing).


nez said:


> ok now this might sound like im a noob with lighting but i have been useing inteligent lighting for awhile now but i have never heard of this hog so can some one please expain it to me ??



The Hog is best for set shows where you do not need to busk. The Hog and MA Lighting's grandMA console are the most popular moving light consoles and both are set up for a show with a cue list and have minimal faders so that when it comes to showtime all you have to do is press the play button, rather than using faders attached to scenes or presets


----------



## len (Mar 31, 2006)

Virtually all of the pc based lighting controllers are available for download for free. Some of them are a little difficult to find from the company website, but they are there. You still have to buy or rent the hardware interface, which could be anywhere from under $100 for the Entec thing to four figures, depending on who's you buy and how many universes it can run.


----------



## hogMA (Mar 31, 2006)

A Hog PC III set up icl. devoted laptop, playback and programming wing and widget comes to around AU$30,000 that is compared to the actual console that costs upward of AU$50k. But the Hog III PC software is available for download fromhttp://www.flyingpig.com


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 1, 2006)

It is kind of nice to use a light board with an undo button.

Also I don't think the Hog3 has been explained too well. Basically it has 10 "playbacks." One of the playbacks is usually the Grand Master. The playbacks left can have cuelists loaded into them, each able to have its own cue one, cue two, etc. Each playback can have a scene or chase running independently of others, and one playback may take priority over others, so if there is a conflict with fixtures it can stack on top, or it can take over, or not do anything to fixtures that are doubled up. The playbacks have sliders, so they can be independently dimmed, and they also have their own play and pause buttons so one could dim or stop a single chase. Also the playback area has pages.

Thats a summary of the playback method the Hog PC uses.


----------

